# Grizzlies vs Hornets Game Thread.



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I expect a tought one right here, The Czar has been doing an awesome job this season with Memphis.
Hope that Paul and West can make this game a win, and a joy to watch.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

You're right supermati. Memphis has been playing really well this season, especially Gasol. Let's go Hornets!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Haha the Hornets announcers who are usually the corniest people on the planet just had a funny...

Announcer 1: "Its Pau (Gasol) with the shot over Paul" (Chris)
Announcer 2: "Thats one "L" of a difference in their names"

Haha like "hell" when said fast...:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Haha the Hornets announcers who are usually the corniest people on the planet just had a funny...
> 
> Announcer 1: "Its Pau (Gasol) with the shot over Paul" (Chris)
> Announcer 2: "Thats one "L" of a difference in their names"
> ...


They ARE really corny! LOL! I'm glad I'm listening to the Grizzlies' announcers tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Warrick with the monster slam!!! Birdman with the funky tip dunk!!! He had to throw the bird sign in the air after that one. :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Birdman has kicked that flu to the curb!!! :banana:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Leading so far.
The question is. "Will JR start another game this season?"


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Is it me or Andersen hasn't missed a shot?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice little run.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Good game! Nice win by the Hornets! .500!! Let's take it on the road baby!! :banana:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's a really good win for the Hornets.I wish they would put some Hornet games on national tv.What is the story with J.R Smith anyway?It's been over two weeks now since Scott benched him.I know he got 18 minutes in the blowout over the bobcats,but nothing tonight.Has Kirk Snyder taken his job with better play or is this still about his effort.I know Snyder has done okay and they are like 7-2 since this began,but Smith has to deserve some minutes if it's based on his ability.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> That's a really good win for the Hornets.I wish they would put some Hornet games on national tv.What is the story with J.R Smith anyway?It's been over two weeks now since Scott benched him.I know he got 18 minutes in the blowout over the bobcats,but nothing tonight.Has Kirk Snyder taken his job with better play or is this still about his effort.I know Snyder has done okay and they are like 7-2 since this began,but Smith has to deserve some minutes if it's based on his ability.


Lately all JR has been getting is garbage time. Snyder didn't play all that well tonight either though. I think JR may have lost his starting spot for now. I don't know. Whatever it is, it's been working for the Hornets.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess that the Hornets will hold the last playoff spot by virtue of a better conference record if the nougats lose the game on ESPN now.Maybe the first tie breaker is head to head though,I am not sure.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Really good win...

Really good job by Birdman tonight he was the x-factor.

I really hope that Scott can find some minutes for JR Smith so that he doesnt shatter his confidence level. Id hate for JR to want to leave and then blow up someplace else. I think he could still work him in a little.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Really good win...
> 
> Really good job by Birdman tonight he was the x-factor.
> 
> I really hope that Scott can find some minutes for JR Smith so that he doesnt shatter his confidence level. Id hate for JR to want to leave and then blow up someplace else. I think he could still work him in a little.


I would just DIE if JR went on to be a star someplace else. I hope he begins to do better so he can get his PT back.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm starting to hate this bench JR thing, it enough already, he learnt the lesson.
Now get him back, ASAP.


----------

